# Knife Sharpening "Course"



## easy13 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ran into this in reference to something else on the site then bumped into their "Knife Sharpening Course", it was free/not difficult or asking of much info to sign up and there is even a test at the end. Nothing really ground breaking but some of the other things they offer may be. Link Here


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2013)

i just spent some time watching them, and while they have nice production value and will probably be enough for most end users, there are a number of bad habits being taught and a number of things that will eventually cause problems with the knives they are sharpening. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Flyingpigg (Aug 17, 2013)

Jon, what's your opinion on the tip sharpening technique they showed? I remember watching in one of your videos that the sides of a synthetic stone is usually harder than the face, and it seems like this would cause gouges on the sides of the stone that would be difficult to fix too.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2013)

the hardness of the sides is not significant in this case... that is more about how stones wear with use.

Fixing tips on the sides of stones will cause gauging, but its also the best way to fix tips on stones like that (diamond stones work well for this kind of repair too and you dont need to use the sides on those). However, working from the edge as they do will lead to a large increase in belly or curve to the profile where the repair was made. Working from the spine (and maybe a bit from the edge, depending) is a much better way to do the repair.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd like to have a drink with that Grant guy.

And then punch him in the mustache.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 17, 2013)

JBroida said:


> the hardness of the sides is not significant in this case... that is more about how stones wear with use.
> 
> Fixing tips on the sides of stones will cause gauging, but its also the best way to fix tips on stones like that (diamond stones work well for this kind of repair too and you dont need to use the sides on those). However, working from the edge as they do will lead to a large increase in belly or curve to the profile where the repair was made. Working from the spine (and maybe a bit from the edge, depending) is a much better way to do the repair.



That's how I fix tips,depends on the break,sometimes take more from the spine than the edge.I reccom. your U-Tubes to everyone I teach.Japan style sharpening has certainly worked for me over the yrs. & I like to pass it on,makes an old fart like me feel useful.:whistling:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone know what "artisan made" damascus knife he is sharpening in one of the vids?


----------



## DevinT (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you post a link please?

Hoss


----------



## easy13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Link - [url]http://www.chefsteps.com/courses/knife-sharpening[/URL]


----------



## DevinT (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks easy, I was hoping to see the artisan Damascus knife Johnny was talking about.

Hoss


----------



## juhha (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.chefsteps.com/courses/knife-sharpening/how-to-sharpen-a-knife

This one?
[video=youtube;PXMYoOp4IZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXMYoOp4IZw#at=135[/video]


----------



## DevinT (Aug 17, 2013)

That looks like a knife made by an ABS member. The shorter handle, flat grind, clean plunge grind, non rounded spine, a little thicker edge, profile and the damascus pattern are the reasons I think it was made by an ABS smith. I'm not trying to be negative, just making some observations. It may look different if I were to see it in person.

Hoss


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 17, 2013)

I couldn't watch but a few minutes of this.
Nothing against the guy, I think he's pretty smart, but I would not recommend this technique.
Thanks God for JBro's videos!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 17, 2013)

DevinT said:


> That looks like a knife made by an ABS member. The shorter handle, flat grind, clean plunge grind, non rounded spine, a little thicker edge, profile and the damascus pattern are the reasons I think it was made by an ABS smith. I'm not trying to be negative, just making some observations. It may look different if I were to see it in person.
> 
> Hoss



Agreed. In that video or the one following it the camera man mentions how thick and heavy it is too.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 17, 2013)

Right at 3:00 or so you can hear him slamming the heel into the stone at some random angle. Not just once, but twice before the camera cuts away, lol.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow I'm surprised he gets any consistency at all. one swipe he only uses one hand, the other side he is using both. Just one problem I spotted. I also saw his angle change, on he same side, a lot of times. Wow how dull was that knife? Starting at 220, he must not like that angle it was started off with at all.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool if that's how you want to sharpen your own knives, but why make an instructional video and pass on your bad habits.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting that I hear all the time that there are many ways to sharpen a knife that there is no ONE way. And yet, ever time there is a video that does not follow Jon's technique of a sort is getting bashed and heavily criticize. 0_o Come on guys, get some consistency


----------



## JBroida (Aug 18, 2013)

There are indeed many ways... However this particular one has some problems.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 18, 2013)

That was basically how I was first taught to sharpen a knife bacl when I was around 11-12 years old. I don't know if they still do but Case Knives used to come with an instruction sheet in the box describing that system of sharpening. It works better on some knives than others but I can usually produce an arm shaving sharp edge on pocket and hunting knives without any trouble. I've watched too many people around the world sharpen their work knives to think there is only one correct method. For one thing, what they are cutting often determines the type of edge they put on their blades.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 18, 2013)

Ruso said:


> Interesting that I hear all the time that there are many ways to sharpen a knife that there is no ONE way. And yet, ever time there is a video that does not follow Jon's technique of a sort is getting bashed and heavily criticize. 0_o Come on guys, get some consistency


Yep I would say consistency would b his problem.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ruso said:


> Interesting that I hear all the time that there are many ways to sharpen a knife that there is no ONE way. And yet, ever time there is a video that does not follow Jon's technique of a sort is getting bashed and heavily criticize. 0_o Come on guys, get some consistency



Lol . I think its more a matter of issues with this particular process...with this particular type of knife (kitchen knife). Not to mention that his process inherently seems to promote or imply a bit of carelessness (if only in the speed at which he's sharpening, and the resultant banging of the heel against the stone). At least to me.



Noodle Soup said:


> That was basically how I was first taught to sharpen a knife bacl when I was around 11-12 years old. I don't know if they still do but Case Knives used to come with an instruction sheet in the box describing that system of sharpening. It works better on some knives than others but I can usually produce an arm shaving sharp edge on pocket and hunting knives without any trouble. I've watched too many people around the world sharpen their work knives to think there is only one correct method. For one thing, what they are cutting often determines the type of edge they put on their blades.



Good point. For example, I don't sharpen my kitchen knives the same way I do my EDC knives, or put the same type of edge, or even finish on a given edge. The right tool prepared properly for the right job...etc.


----------



## jaybett (Aug 18, 2013)

Curtis Chung aka C_Dawg on the forums, has a similar style. It works well for him

[video=youtube;Duwt8oMZRaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Duwt8oMZRaA[/video]

Contrast that video with this so called sharpening expert. 

[video=youtube;xl5ZVdBv1IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl5ZVdBv1IE[/video]

Jay


----------

